
Encryption Workarounds (2017) - burkaman
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2938033
======
45h34jh53k4j
Very nice discussion paper that outlines the taxonomy of breaking encryption.
The outcome is six classes of attacks, mitigations and legal implications.

